# Do carseats ALWAYS need to be replaced after an accident?



## NZJMama (May 11, 2011)

On Monday night I was rear ended. Thankfully my kids weren't in the car. I am guessing the car that hit me was going 20-30 mph. The damage was pretty minor, but my bumper will need to be replaced and there may be some additional damage. I had three carseats in the car at the time of the accident. Two of them were in the third row of my minivan.

I have always understood that carseats need to be replaced in the case of an accident no matter how minor the collision. However, my insurance company is claiming that since the children were not in the seats, they would proabably not replace them. Does anyone know if this is true? I asked them to provide some documentation that my kids would be safe in their seats, but so far that have not given me anything.

I appreciate any information you can give me. I would like to give them something in writing to support replacing the seats if that is in fact what needs to be done. Thanks in advance.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't the OTHER insurance company be paying for new seats, since you were rear-ended? If the insurance company is unwilling to provide you with written documentation stating that the carseats are safe to use, I wouldn't use them (and they won't provide that documentation because it would be a huge liability to them).


----------



## rainshine (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi! Our neighbor (many years ago) hit the accelerator instead of the brake and slammed into our car. None of us were in it at the time (and thankfully, she was okay). Our car seats 'looked' okay, but while the insurance adjustor was there, he took it out of the car and it literally cracked in his hands. I think it weakens the 'structure' of the carseat if that makes sense. They paid for both carseats (and each seat was around $100 or so I think - it's been awhile).

I would definitely replace them. The other insurance company should pay for the replacement of the same type of carseat.


----------



## NZJMama (May 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephandOwen*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't the OTHER insurance company be paying for new seats, since you were rear-ended? If the insurance company is unwilling to provide you with written documentation stating that the carseats are safe to use, I wouldn't use them (and they won't provide that documentation because it would be a huge liability to them).


Yes, the other insurance company will be paying for the new seats...eventually. We filed the claim with our own insurance company and they will seek reimbursement from the other insurance company on our behalf. If our company refuses to replace them, I can always file a separate claim with the other company, but it would be so much easier to only deal with one insurance company.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought I read somewhere that if the airbags didn't deploy then you don't need new seats. But I guess if they're going to be covered by insurance I would get them replaced.


----------



## NZJMama (May 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejagerw*
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that if the airbags didn't deploy then you don't need new seats. But I guess if they're going to be covered by insurance I would get them replaced.


Do you know where you read this? I'm okay with keeping the seats, but I want to be confident that they are safe for my kids.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NZJMama*
> 
> Do you know where you read this? I'm okay with keeping the seats, but I want to be confident that they are safe for my kids.


I found this doing a search:

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=18012


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejagerw*
> 
> I found this doing a search:
> 
> http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=18012


Interesting what the last post in that thread is. Wonder where that info comes from? I don't have time to do the research behind it though, as I'm walking out the door right now.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

check your car-seat manual, most manufacturers say to replace after an accident of any kind. if it does then issuance should pay for it, thought you may have to talk to more than one person.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

That line comes from the owners' manuals of the carseats. All seats except Britaxes and the Sunshine Kids Monterey booster state that they must be replaced after any crash. If the insurance adjuster is questioning you, fax him the relevant page from the manual (it's usually in the beginning, in the "Warnings" section).


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The only seats that follow the NHSTA rules are the Britax seats. All othere brands must be replaced.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
> 
> That line comes from the owners' manuals of the carseats. All seats except Britaxes and the Sunshine Kids Monterey booster state that they must be replaced after any crash. If the insurance adjuster is questioning you, fax him the relevant page from the manual (it's usually in the beginning, in the "Warnings" section).


Huh. You learn something new every day. Thanks!


----------



## NZJMama (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I'm off to check to manuals now.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Two years ago, my mother was in a very bad accident and had two carseats in her car. The insurance said the same thing, that they wouldn't replace the seats because there were no children in them, even though the car was totaled. My mom faxed pages from the carseat manuals showing that the seats were no longer safe and they replaced them no problem.

I'm happy you are ok and the accident wasn't any worse


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I called the manufacturer of my seat and they emailed a letter to send to the insurance company saying the seat had to be replaced.


----------



## CandyD (Sep 8, 2012)

My fiance was recently in an accident with the empty car seat in the car. I ended up finding a website that gives all the guidelines for each maker.

http://community.babycenter.com/post/a21266839/do_i_need_to_replace_my_seat_after_a_crash


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

We've been rear ended twice in the last year, once with kids in the car and once without, and in both cases the insurance company replaced them without question. Neither accident was our fault.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

*****PSA: this thread is over a year old. I'm sure the OP has figured out what she intends to do by now







***


----------

